
An Intro to Bpf - cirowrc
https://ops.tips/notes/bpf/
======
ColinWright
"An intro ..."

I've read the first two pages and I still don't know what BPF is or does. The
third page has:

 _... BPF enables us to run our own code, in kernel space, with native speeds,
in a safe manner._

Should this not be somewhere near the top?

